# 2008 31foot Sunray wall rot



## carlt7 (Apr 14, 2015)

I have pictures of the rot in the wall above the slide out can I repair with out removing the slide out ?


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

how much distance between the slide and the ceiling? if you have room to work you may find rotten plywood behind the panel, the structure may be ok , if the structure is good you can replace the panel with a piece of exterior grade plywood. if you use plywood I would recommend painting both sides before final installation. using screws with a drill or screw gun may be easier than nailing.


----------



## carlt7 (Apr 14, 2015)

There is 6 inches and pretty sure the framing/structure is bad as well


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

I've never had to repair the structure above a slide, out only thing I can suggest is pull the facing and see if you have room to work. you may also want to check the seal for leaks. good luck with the repair.


----------



## carlt7 (Apr 14, 2015)

I got on it this afternoon , I pulled the facia off and the rotten header out so maybe it's not going to be as bad as I though ! Big mess to clean up ! Thanks for your input ,you help me to go ahead with it or I may have given up on it !


----------

